# Fichier core C



## Jingle (19 Août 2007)

Salut,

Je suis en train de revoir mes bases pour programmer en C, c'est la premiere fois que je le fais par le terminal, et je dois apprendre par le terminal pour mon futur stage.

Je n'ai pas trouvé de bouquin pour le C sous Mac, mais un pour linux.

Mon pb c'est que d'après mon bouquin quand j'éxécute un prog foireux, un fichier core doit etre generé pour ensuite l'exploiter avec gdb. Mais ce fichier ne se crée pas chez moi.


Quelqu'un a un indice, car trouver une info sur mac avec comme mot clés core... Comme quoi le passsage à intel...

Merci


----------



## ntx (19 Août 2007)

En fait le terme complet est "core dump" (en 1 ou 2 mots)
Il y a une technical note chez Apple à ce sujet. Si ça répond à ta question ?


----------



## Jingle (20 Août 2007)

Cool, cest bien cela que je cherchais.

Merci ntx

Mais jai un autre pb now.
Jai bien mes fichiers qui apparaissent dans le dossier /cores/
Mais lorsque que je fait un mon gbd -c /cores/core.xxx ou gbd /mon_prog /cores/cores.xxx
(gbd) bt
il me met mon erreur a 0x00000 sans me préciser linstruction qui merde.
Jai vu quil fallait ajouter les symbol-file. Jai rajouté les mêmes que ceux spécifiés dans la technote en ajoutant le framwork de C++ mais cela na rien donné, jai toujours comme réponse

(gdb) bt
#0  0x00000000 in ?? ()

Jai bien compilé mon prog avec loption g de gcc (et aussi loption ggbd) mais sans succès

Un indice ?


----------



## tatouille (21 Août 2007)

http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~gilpin/tutorial/


book : Debugging with GDB
book : The C Programming Language, Second Edition (ansi)
book : The Art of Debugging with GDB and DDD for Professionals and Student

http://developer.apple.com/technotes/tn/tn2030.html


----------



## Jingle (9 Septembre 2007)

Avec un peu de retard,


Merci cela m'a bien aidé.
@++


----------

